# Booking at Euro Tunnel -Beware of Premium Number



## Sgt411

I received my Tesco Tokens in the week and decided to make my booking with Euro Tunnel today on the telephone number supplied by Tesco. This was a 0844 number which is a premium number, albeit not very high, but as I pay a fee to my telephone provider for unlimited use for all 01 numbers I did not really want to use the 0844 number. I looked up an alternative number on "Not 0870 etc" web site and found 01303 282061. Which I was very pleased with especially as when I telephoned Euro Tunnel I was initially subjected to about 2 minutes of adverts about their services and insurances etc. before being connected to an operator. 

Keith


----------



## rayc

Sgt411 said:


> I received my Tesco Tokens in the week and decided to make my booking with Euro Tunnel today on the telephone number supplied by Tesco. This was a 0844 number which is a premium number, albeit not very high, but as I pay a fee to my telephone provider for unlimited use for all 01 numbers I did not really want to use the 0844 number. I looked up an alternative number on "Not 0870 etc" web site and found 01303 282061. Which I was very pleased with especially as when I telephoned Euro Tunnel I was initially subjected to about 2 minutes of adverts about their services and insurances etc. before being connected to an operator.
> 
> Keith


The charges are decided by what 'charge rate' is applied. 0844 numbers fall into several categories, as it is not just the first 4 digits that decide the charge rate. The first 7 numbers decide the rate for the ET band i.e 0844879. There is a table which lists that as being charge rate g6. 
There is then another table that then give the cost for that charge rate at various hours of the day/night. In ET case it is approx 5p/m.

http://www.bt.com/pricing/current/Call_Charges_boo/1632_d0e5.htm#1632-d0e5

http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/consumer/consumerProducts/pdf/SpecialisedNos.pdf


----------



## bigcats30

Never pay for premium numbers again people

use THIS LINK!

http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php


----------



## Stanner

Or just use the Eurotunnel call back service - they pay and you don't have to listen to any adverts either.


----------



## lucy2

Sgt411 said:


> I received my Tesco Tokens in the week and decided to make my booking with Euro Tunnel today on the telephone number supplied by Tesco. This was a 0844 number which is a premium number, albeit not very high, but as I pay a fee to my telephone provider for unlimited use for all 01 numbers I did not really want to use the 0844 number. I looked up an alternative number on "Not 0870 etc" web site and found 01303 282061. Which I was very pleased with especially as when I telephoned Euro Tunnel I was initially subjected to about 2 minutes of adverts about their services and insurances etc. before being connected to an operator.
> 
> Keith


 I use this www all the time, then ring from my mobile using up my 300 mins per month inclusive time.


----------



## Penquin

Sadly Tesco vouchers are not accepted if you try to book *from* France first, whatever you do they will not accept them......

I have LOTS simply tied up with Tesco's and cannot use them for what we want....... grrrr... :twisted:

Dave


----------



## Stanner

Penquin said:


> Sadly Tesco vouchers are not accepted if you try to book *from* France first, whatever you do they will not accept them......
> 
> I have LOTS simply tied up with Tesco's and cannot use them for what we want....... grrrr... :twisted:
> 
> Dave


Think laterally - if you know when you want to travel each way just do what they want.

Just get a single over here so you can start off in the UK.

Then start your return journey with a trip home from here and then use the return from France for the start of your next trip back. 
Then book another return from here etc. etc.


----------



## Penquin

tried that and failed I am afraid - it was my first thought but didn't work......

They detected our single booking from France and linked in to that ad then said "NO".

Bl***y computers link things too easily.......

Dave


----------



## pippin

Dave, i have no objection to you giving me the vouchers - saves waste!


----------



## MrsW

Thanks pippin, that's very generous! Fortunately I can use them for other things when we are in the UK!


----------



## Penquin

MrsW said:


> Fortunately* I* can use them for other things when we are in the UK!


You'd better believe it..........

Dave :lol:


----------



## SilverF1

Maybe it's possible but I'm not sure that you would get away with what Stanner suggests.

Eurotunnel terms and conditions:-

1.1 Your booking is only valid for the booked departure time and the vehicle type stated .

"_Failure to complete both the outward and return journeys in respect of a return booking will invalidate your booking _and in the event that you complete only one journey in respect of a return booking, you will be liable to pay the difference between the price that you paid for your return booking and the single fare applicable at the time that your journey was made. Eurotunnel reserves the right to obtain from you payment in full for all sums so arising. All travel must be completed within 1 calendar year of the date of original purchase."

And from Eurotunnel regarding Tesco Vouchers from their FAQs:-

"Why can I not book a single from Calais using my vouchers?
_As a UK based promotion this is the agreement with Tesco_."

Tesco terms and conditions:-

"Bookings must be made via Eurotunnel Le Shuttle's Contact Centre at least 14 days in advance of travel. All bookings are subject to limited availability. _Tokens can only be used for travel originating from Folkestone, including single journeys. Tokens cannot be used for trips originating from Calais_. Tokens cannot be used to book Flexi Plus tickets or used in conjunction with any other offer or Eurotunnel Le Shuttle products, which include the carriage of pets, insurance products, accommodation products, or in conjunction with Eurotunnel Le Shuttle Frequent Traveller programme."


----------



## Murano

Penguin
Add a bit more lateral thinking to Stanners. 
First single trip France to England go via DFDS or PO etc, when over here start the return bookings via ET, assuming that they are not all as thick as thieves, could work !!


Dave


----------



## Stanner

Penquin said:


> tried that and failed I am afraid - it was my first thought but didn't work......
> 
> They detected our single booking from France and linked in to that ad then said "NO".
> 
> Bl***y computers link things too easily.......
> 
> Dave


Don't use the tunnel for the first trip here.

Once here then make a booking for a return trip - out when you want to go home and back when you want to come back next time.

How can it detect that?

Buy the first single with somewhere like LD Lines or DFDS.

20 % discount for over 60s with LD on Newhaven -Dieppe route. :wink:


----------



## Stanner

SilverF1 said:


> Maybe it's possible but I'm not sure that you would get away with what Stanner suggests.
> 
> Eurotunnel terms and conditions:-
> 
> 1.1 Your booking is only valid for the booked departure time and the vehicle type stated .
> 
> "_Failure to complete both the outward and return journeys in respect of a return booking will invalidate your booking _and in the event that you complete only one journey in respect of a return booking, you will be liable to pay the difference between the price that you paid for your return booking and the single fare applicable at the time that your journey was made. Eurotunnel reserves the right to obtain from you payment in full for all sums so arising. All travel must be completed within 1 calendar year of the date of original purchase."
> 
> And from Eurotunnel regarding Tesco Vouchers from their FAQs:-
> 
> "Why can I not book a single from Calais using my vouchers?
> _As a UK based promotion this is the agreement with Tesco_."
> 
> Tesco terms and conditions:-
> 
> "Bookings must be made via Eurotunnel Le Shuttle's Contact Centre at least 14 days in advance of travel. All bookings are subject to limited availability. _Tokens can only be used for travel originating from Folkestone, including single journeys. Tokens cannot be used for trips originating from Calais_. Tokens cannot be used to book Flexi Plus tickets or used in conjunction with any other offer or Eurotunnel Le Shuttle products, which include the carriage of pets, insurance products, accommodation products, or in conjunction with Eurotunnel Le Shuttle Frequent Traveller programme."


As long as you know when you want to travel each way how can booking a Folkestone - Coquelles - Folkestone return break the rules.

It just says ANY journey, single or return, MUST start at Folkestone.

What I suggest does just that.


----------



## Zozzer

If you book a return ticket starting in Folkestone but don't physically get on the Shuttle in Folkestone, then the return portion of your ticket WILL be cancelled.


----------



## Stanner

Zozzer said:


> If you book a return ticket starting in Folkestone but don't physically get on the Shuttle in Folkestone, then the return portion of your ticket WILL be cancelled.


How right you are.

But where did anyone suggest that?


----------



## emjaiuk

Bump for first four posts!


----------



## pete4x4

So why not come over on a ferry first?


----------

